

Show HN: News site using NLP to analyze social data and write its own headlines - lioninawhat
http://www.newsninja.com

======
hermanmerman
The headlines look informative and neutral in tone, no click-baiting and
BuzzFeed-like over-sensationalization. Correctly filtered and tailored to my
tastes, I could use it to read the news!

------
maxxkrueger
I use this daily (ok, hourly)

